# egg sharing with erratic cycles



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone know about egg sharing with erratic cycles. I have always wanted to egg share from the outset, was waiting for IUI, they sent me for IVF, sent me back for IUI where I am now, but looks like I will be back out to ICSI again, but now the new clinic in Glasgow has started doing egg sharing so I want to do that. However I am slightly polycsytic and the IUI cycles have sent my cycle haywire, has everyone who has egg shared had regular cycles or was anyone offered regulating drugs??
thanks for any info?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Dobbie as far as i know they will give you drugs to regulate you. If you dont mind me asking why have you been switching between IUI and IVF?
Good luck
Luv sally  x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dobbie..They'll put you on the pill to regulate you hun to sync you up with your recipient


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sallyanne1 said:


> Hi Dobbie as far as i know they will give you drugs to regulate you. If you dont mind me asking why have you been switching between IUI and IVF?
> Good luck
> Luv sally x x


hubby was fluctuating so started with IUI, he dropped, went for ICSI privately but hubby had improved, started back at IUI but its not going well so they are down-regging me this time, however hubby still not stable, was under 4 million last time, so I preparing myself for ICSI again as I dont think they will try me again at IUI if this next cycle doesnt work


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats the same for us too. On our last IUI his sample had dropped to 0.55 million which was 0.05 over the cut off point. Then our first ICSI it was 3.7 million but motility was only 38% and this last one he had 1.5million but 80% motility and it worked with that  

Its worth looking into egg share as its so worth it.


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

thanks, I have always wanted to egg share if I was having IVF or ICSI, dont know why, its just something I feel strongly about. I might give the clinic a call and see what their rules are before I get my hopes up again


----------

